# Learning to knit



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

After checking out all of your amazing FOs on Ravelry, I've decided I've got to give this knitting thing another shot. You are all so amazing!!! :bow:

So, where did you learn to knit?? Any exceptionally good videos, books, or tutorials that helped you? I honestly don't even know where to start.

I tried to learn from my grandmother when I was younger, and she and I both lacked the patience necessary to learn back then.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

So glad you asked this question! I too want to learn how to knit. I crochet, but have always had trouble learning to knit! I love the look of something knitted, and want to make socks! I'll be watching to see what information comes from this thread. Thanks Taylor!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I can crochet up a storm, but it's just not as versatile as knitting. Awesome socks are definitely one of the things that are pushing me to learn!


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wish I were closer to you, as I love teaching others to knit. I learned to knit by books from the library. I don't recall a particular one, just looked for one with basic instructions and detailed pictures. It would have been so much easier, I think, if I could have found someone to help me when I made mistakes! Do you have a yarn shop near you? Taking a "learn to knit" class may save you a lot of frustration in the long run. And of course, people here on HT are so talented and willing to help as well. I have no doubts that you can learn to knit.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have just also been teaching myself to knit. Best videos I've found so far are by Elizabeth Zimmerman. I also found that 'western' style of knitting was too hard for me to control the yarn tension, so I switched to 'continental' style and had more success.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I learned form my Mother, she learned from her Mother in Russia. It was a requirement for Mom to beable to knit a sweater by the 4th grade. It was easy for my Mom to teach me, but she never could teach my lefthanded sister. I do not have a vid. to recommend, but if you can't find a yarn shop with lessions, how about going to an Old Folks home and asking someone to help You, I bet they would just Love it!. Also If you have to learn from scratch, learn contintial (sp), it's a faster way to knit and if you chrochet already , you will catch on much faster.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:teehee:I'm one who learned as a very little girl (5) from her Granny.
But, that being said, when my dd wanted to learn, it was difficult to say the least for both of us!:heh:
Partially because she is left handed, and partially because neither of us had the patience. So she went online and used you tube videos, then she took a class at her LYS, actually she took several classes.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Have Cyndi...."Mullerslanefarm", teach you how.

It wasn't long after my first lesson, I was knitting a complete.....and over-sized  sweater in two days or less.

Just make sure she teaches you right handed. 
Then, maybe patterns will make sense to you. :sob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is very good website to learn from.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/

I recommend plunging right in with a simple washcloth or a scarf.
Once you get used to holding the needles in both hands the actual stitches are not difficult.
You will be knitting socks in no time.
We will all help you if you get stuck.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I am still learning. I took my first lesson in January at the local yarn shop. I had toyed with the idea of knitting for years but figured it was hard. Then when my daughters both expressed an interest in learning last fall, I looked around for somewhere for them to take lessons (as a Christmas present). Well, I found out that there is a small yarn shop just 7 or 8 miles away, and that the owner had a "Learn to Knit" offer: unlimited lessons plus your first needles and skein of yarn for $20. A second student was only $10 more (and still got their own needles and yarn) and a third student was free (and got their own needles and yarn!!).

So I signed all three of us up, the dds got gift certificates for "Learn to Knit" in their Christmas stockings, and I was the free third student


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

How exciting, Kris! I called my LYS and found that they do have learn to knit courses, and also spinning courses!! I'm thinking my wonderful husband is buying me both of them for my late birthday present (he doesn't know it yet, but he is). In the mean time, I'm going to get to work!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh jeez..I'm sitting here trying to cast on and I stink as bad at this as I remember!! I can't keep ahold of the darn yarn. My daughter (who I recently failed to teach how to crochet) is sitting here watching me and cracking up.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I bought yarn and a pattern for an aran sweater so my mother could knit it for me. Turns out she didn't know how to do cables. Years went by and one of my friends showed her how to do the cables yet she still never got around to knitting me the sweater. I got frustrated, took back the yarn and pattern, bought myself one of the Susan Bates Teach Yourself to Knit books and gave it whirl. Never told mom I was figuring it out for myself until I was done with it. She couldn't believe that the first thing I sat down to knit was an aran sweater. She even called my friend to make sure I didn't pay her to knit it. LOL

You can learn from a book. In my case, I guess it helped that my mother through down the gauntlet and almost taunted me into it. I miss that woman. After that we spent many trips to the yarn store together. She knit socks mostly.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, I fail at knitting unless I hold the yarn in my left hand like for crochet, which is pretty much knitting continental style. The yarn just flips around if I try to hold it in my right hand.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I've crocheted for years, tried knitting and couldn't get it. Just a few years ago I decided to try knitting again---in my senior years! I got one of the self-teach books and was going through it slowly when a friend that knits says, come over and we'll see how it's going. I went over there just twice and moved along really well. Now I have a group that I attend once in awhile in case I run into problems. The other thing that helped me a lot was a book on fixing mistakes---I would just have to start over each time I goofed up, that book really helped me fix mistakes and gave me much more confidence.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh yeah, Svenska! I'm attempting to learn continental because my right hand is apparently completely incapable of holding onto the yarn. I can't even get started that direction, it just slid right over the ends of my fingers. I WILL get this, though! I'm already doing better than last time I tried to learn.

Maybe I ought to get actual needles?? I mean, maybe I could hold on to the yarn a little better if I quit stabbing myself in the hand with a bamboo skewer?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I learned from youtube vids & sites like the one Gam posted, & this forum. 
www.knittinghelp.com really is an awesome sight.

I used to just crochet & then all saw all the beautiful projects on this forum, & decided to give it a go. Like Wihh said, the fine guys & gals here have helped me. If it wasnt for this forum I doubt I would have stuck with it.

For the life of me I couldnt catch on to the long tail cast on till about 1year ago. I did a simplified version called The Knitting Cast On

[YOUTUBE]-nJKC2xT0Q4[/YOUTUBE]
I still like it for practice projects.

The hardest part for me was just learning to hold the needles.
My 1st stitch always comes out humongous. You will see it after a few rows.
Ive tried knitting before & quite over that cause it looked so bad.

Now I slip the 1st stitch of every row. It makes for a nice clean selvedge edge.
There are a very few times you cant, for the most part you always can.

Good Luck!! In time I think you will find it every bit as rewarding as crochet.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

A good rule for those that cast on too tight is to cast on with 2 needles held together. When done casting on, remove one needle and Knit.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't even gotten beyond casting on yet, but I didn't even consider whether I'd be able to get stitches in there (that'd be a definite no, by the way). I'll try that 7thswan!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

By George, I think I maybe found a video that makes sense as far as casting on without previously knowing how to knit!! It seems most of the videos are made with folks who have learned to knit and purl already but can't cast on themselves yet in mind.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Youtube is a wonderful resource!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I was taught basic casting on, knitting, purling and binding off by a retired Marine that I worked with. He had learned from his grandmother when he was little. Self-teaching books can be good, but I found that they made more sense if I watched someone do it or watched a video first. Then when I looked at the diagrams they made more sense. Once I had the basics down I just found patterns that I liked, and if there was an unfamiliar stitch or technique, I found that YouTube had every one of them I looked for, by several different people. I learned to crochet granny squares the same way, the patterns didn't make sense until I saw the bigger picture of what you were doing when I watched a video.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Woohoo! I just managed a long tail cast on. I'm going to call it a win for the day and try back on the knit and purl tomorrow. One of the videos suggested using a bulky yarn, and it worked SO much better, plus I could actually see what she was doing with it.

P.S., It's awful and lumpy, but I refuse to take it off the needle just in case I can't cast on tomorrow.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I can do it!! I learned knit and purl today.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I "sort of" taught myself to knit this same way (youtube). It helped that my great-grandmother (Mimmie) taught me to do a "knitting cast-on" when I was about 8, but that's all I remembered how to do. The easiest for me was to start off using one color yarn, no variegated colors, and use large wooden needles, the yarn doesn't slip off as easily, and the contrast of diff stitches (knit or purl) was more evident. Good luck and happy knitting! It's kind of zen like, once ya get the hang of it!


----------

